# Porn - just speechless about article



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Arkansas woman shoots, kills husband over pornography, police say | Fox News


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'll lay you odds that she gets herself some well-heeled evangelical criminal defense attorney who will help "get her off!"*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *I'll lay you odds that she gets herself some well-heeled evangelical criminal defense attorney who will get her off!*


She may well need someone to get her off considering she just shot her husband!:nerd:


----------



## Shoyoself (Aug 18, 2017)

So crazy that some people can fly off the handle over something so relatively insignificant. Disagreement? Well, murder is the obvious answer smdh


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> She may well need someone to get her off considering she just shot her husband!:nerd:


*All that it'll take in that particular end of the world is simply a sub-high school educated jury panel, a flamboyant criminal defense attorney, and a sympathetic district court judge, and she'll walk!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *All that it'll take in that particular end of the world is simply a sub-high school educated jury panel, a flamboyant criminal defense attorney, and a sympathetic district court judge, and she'll walk!*


I think you missed the double entendre there. Maybe I should have put "get her off" in quotes.

But I fear you may be right. Sometimes local mores trump justice. I'm reminded of a case in rural Maine where a woman was shot dead by a hunter; it seems her white gardening gloves looked a lot like the tail of a whitetail deer. The jury acquitted reasoning that she should have known better than to wear white gloves during hunting season :slap:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

People kill people over stupid things all the time. This is no more stupid then a lot of the other reasons people have for doing it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

While for me porn is a complete no no and very serious, leaving him was the way to go if he refused to stop, and not killing him. Having said that I suspect there is far more to this than porn. This may have been one more thing in a long bad marriage. It also shows yet again the dangers of having guns in the house.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Come on - it must be clear to everyone that she is not right in the head! She will get off on an insanity plea.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

To be fair she did cure him of his porn addiction.


----------



## vincent3 (May 31, 2018)

What gets me is how, when he refused to leave the shed, she basically decided that she was fine with going to prison for the rest of her life. She seems to welcome it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*As an update, the old woman was denied bail, but there will be a hearing soon that might allow her to get out for as little as $50K in bail.

I think that will occur at her formal pleading to the charges. It'll be interesting to see what she pleads.

Now I do notice that they have her charged with "capital murder," but I can't really see why as I can see no other felony crime that she committed at the same time as the murder!*


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> While for me porn is a complete no no and very serious, leaving him was the way to go if he refused to stop, and not killing him. Having said that I suspect there is far more to this than porn. This may have been one more thing in a long bad marriage. It also shows yet again the dangers of having guns in the house.


In her frame of mind she'd have used something else to do him in, or burned him in bed, or other. It wasn't really the gun.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Arkansas woman shoots, kills husband over pornography, police say | Fox News


I can't fap to this...any links to the porn he was watching?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *As an update, the old woman was denied bail, but there will be a hearing soon that might allow her to get out for as little as $50K in bail.
> 
> I think that will occur at her formal pleading to the charges. It'll be interesting to see what she pleads.
> 
> Now I do notice that they have her charged with "capital murder," but I can't really see why as I can see no other felony crime that she committed at the same time as the murder!*


The commission of another crime is not precondition for s determination of Capital Murder in the US. Capital Mutder is just a term for which, if found guilty, the perpetrator may be given capital punishment.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> To be fair she did cure him of his porn addiction.


*That's just sick, Andy! But I love it!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I can't fap to this...any links to the porn he was watching?


*Piggly: You're sicker than Andy, but equally loved!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The commission of another crime is not precondition for s determination of Capital Murder in the US. Capital Mutder is just a term for which, if found guilty, the perpetrator may be given capital punishment.


*I can't really speak for the State of Arkansas Penal Code, but in Texas, in order to receive capital punishment, one not only has to commit the act of murder, but must also commit a related crime, such as kidnapping, breaking and entering, burglary, theft, robbery, et. al.*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *I can't really speak for the State of Arkansas Penal Code, but in Texas, in order to receive capital punishment, one not only has to commit the act of murder, but must also commit a related crime, such as kidnapping, breaking and entering, burglary, theft, robbery, et. al.*


There are a number of things that can cause a determination of a capital crime in Texas. Not all of them require the murder to be concurrent with the commission of another crime.

From Wikipedia;
_Under Texas statutes, a murder is capital if the offender:[13]

Murders a public safety officer (police officer, fireman, or EMT/paramedic) who is acting in the lawful discharge of an official duty and who the person knows is a police officer, fireman, or EMT/paramedic
Intentionally commits the murder in the course of committing or attempting to commit aggravated kidnapping, burglary, robbery, aggravated sexual assault, arson, obstruction or retaliation, or terroristic threat
Commits the murder for remuneration or the promise of remuneration or employs another to commit the murder for remuneration or the promise of remuneration
Commits the murder while escaping or attempting to escape from a penal institution
Commits the murder, while incarcerated, of a person who is employed in the operation of the penal institution or with the intent to establish, maintain, or participate in a combination or in the profits of a combination
Commits the murder while incarcerated for murder; or while serving a sentence of life imprisonment or a term of 99 years for aggravated kidnapping, aggravated sexual assault or aggravated robbery
Murders more than one person during the same criminal transaction or during different criminal transactions but the murders are committed pursuant to the same scheme or course of conduct
Murders an individual under 10 years of age
Murders another person in retaliation for or on account of the service or status of the other person as a judge or justice of the supreme court, the court of criminal appeals, a court of appeals, a district court, a criminal district court, a constitutional county court, a statutory county court, a justice court, or a municipal court.
Texas statute books still provide the death penalty for aggravated sexual assault committed by an offender previously convicted of the same against a child under 14.

Under Texas law, offenders under 17 are not executed[14] but the US Supreme Court in Roper v. Simmons has ruled capital punishment to be unconstitional for those under 18 when the crime was committed.[15] The victim's age under which child murder is punishable by death was raised from six to 10 in 2011 by the Texas legislature.[16]_

But indeed, whacking hubby for whacking to porn isn't one of them.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Illegal possession of a firearm maybe?*


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> It also shows yet again the dangers of having guns in the house.


Yeah, because she couldn't have simply stabbed him in his sleep with a kitchen knife or used commonly available rat poison or ...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> Yeah, because she couldn't have simply stabbed him in his sleep with a kitchen knife or used commonly available rat poison or ...


*No! Couldn't have been the rat poison!

That's because she looks like she sampled it already and snuffed him because of the aftertaste!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Arkansas woman shoots, kills husband over pornography, police say | Fox News


Dear God! What a mean, nasty face that woman has!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> While for me porn is a complete no no and very serious, leaving him was the way to go if he refused to stop, and not killing him. Having said that I suspect there is far more to this than porn. This may have been one more thing in a long bad marriage. It also shows yet again the dangers of having guns in the house.


And if this was a debate on gun control, it might be relevant. 

But it isn't. So it's not.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

https://law.justia.com/codes/arkansas/2010/title-5/subtitle-2/chapter-10/5-10-101/


I see a lawsuit against the porn industry coming to help the defense.

Looks like she tried to shoot his junk and then one in the head.



> "She went back to the shed a short time later, where she entered and shot her husband twice, striking him once in the leg and once in the head," Woods said.


He ordered something from the television guide and she stopped the order. He ordered whatever it was again and she got angry, went to the shed and confronted him. I guess he didn't want to "talk" about it, so she went in and got a .22 and went back out to the shed. 

After shooting him, she went back in and stowed the weapon wherever she got it from and called to report herself. Sounds like she was feeling self-righteous.

I have a question for you guys. I remember a movie where some woman who had been victimized did that to men who got too touchy/feely with her. I think she would take them home or to a hotel or go with the guy, then, when he was aroused from some kissing and petting, she'd 'off' him in the same manner... one to the groin and one to the head. 

Anyone know the name of the movie?


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> https://law.justia.com/codes/arkansas/2010/title-5/subtitle-2/chapter-10/5-10-101/
> 
> 
> I see a lawsuit against the porn industry coming to help the defense.
> ...



Monster with Charlize Theron in the starring role.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Absurdist said:


> Monster with Charlize Theron in the starring role.


I keep thinking it was a movie from the seventies. I didn't remember Wuornos shooting them in the groin first. That's a good one, though. 

There is another where the movie was shot from the detectives' perspective.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I think you missed the double entendre there. Maybe I should have put "get her off" in quotes.
> 
> But I fear you may be right. Sometimes local mores trump justice. I'm reminded of a case in rural Maine where a woman was shot dead by a hunter; it seems her white gardening gloves looked a lot like the tail of a whitetail deer. The jury acquitted reasoning that she should have known better than to wear white gloves during hunting season :slap:


Especially if hunting season is after Labor Day.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The article does not indicate how religious she is .... but if she is religious, I would imagine that her religion made her feel justified in what she did....... sort of the same way that Muslim families engage in honor killings.... even when they live in countries in which Muslim is not the dominant religion.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> And if this was a debate on gun control, it might be relevant.
> 
> But it isn't. So it's not.


Yep, not killing him was by far a better choice. Anyone not realizing that and thinking the gun leapt up and shot him by itself isn't seeing the whole human nature part of it. There was a much deeper set of issues there. 

For someone to have a train of thought that it's ok to kill someone "over this" is a clue. 

Or what was his REAL problem that she shot him for, we may never know.

I mean really.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Perhaps she can execute a successful defense strategy that she shot him simply because he was no good in bed, or conversely because he had a 14 inch appendage!

Or even after he finished watching the movie, he would be coming for her to show her what he'd just learned from the video!

But then again, just one passing glance at her mug and any reasonable jury would severely discount the merits of those argumentations!*


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder why he was in the shed?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In her frame of mind she'd have used something else to do him in, or burned him in bed, or other. It wasn't really the gun.


I don't agree, shooting someone must be far easier than stabbing them or setting fire to them.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> The article does not indicate how religious she is .... but if she is religious, I would imagine that her religion made her feel justified in what she did....... sort of the same way that Muslim families engage in honor killings.... even when they live in countries in which Muslim is not the dominant religion.


Sorry to disagree here, but let's not go down the religion road at this time and without much more info. 

Much more likely it's plain old anger, frustration, resentment, fear, perhaps jealousy and more all mixed together.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> NextTimeAround said:
> 
> 
> > The article does not indicate how religious she is .... but if she is religious, I would imagine that her religion made her feel justified in what she did....... sort of the same way that Muslim families engage in honor killings.... even when they live in countries in which Muslim is not the dominant religion.
> ...


 Yeah, I'm getting kind of tired of the religion bashing and religion phobia on here. I don't know of any religion that would say murder is OK just because a guy looked at some taking pictures. Get the chip off your shoulders.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I don't agree, shooting someone must be far easier than stabbing them or setting fire to them.


Have you pointed a gun at someone with intent to kill, or even shot a gun much? 

I truly do appreciate your point of view but the act of shooting another human has it's own level of commitment that can only be breeched at a certain emotional level. 

At that emotional state or level a gun is only one tool available.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> Yeah, I'm getting kind of tired of the religion bashing and religion phobia on here. I don't know of any religion that would say murder is OK just because a guy looked at some taking pictures. Get the chip off your shoulders.


*It wasn't religion!

It was just pure old fashioned meanness and being a control freak!*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nothing to do with religion. Maybe just had enough of her husbands actions and the marriage in general. May just have just been the last straw after man years of bad treatment which included porn use.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Nothing to do with religion. Maybe just had enough of her husbands actions and the marriage in general. May just have just been the last straw after man years of bad treatment which included porn use.


Sorry, no matter what she had enough of, it doesn't justify murder.

I thought you understood the Bible.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

It's not loading the article for me for some reason. 

Can anyone tell me if he got to finish at least? I would like to think he at least got to nut one last time to his favorite porn star before his death.


----------

